# Georgina Youth Talent Jam



## Twobits (Feb 6, 2008)

Wanted to broadcast that we are hosting a full electric jam this Saturday in Sutton, ON (a little northeast of Newmarket). The venue owner is interested in booking local young bands to play in his venue.

If you know any young musicians and/or bands that would like to participate....please contact me for scheduling. They should be prepared to play 5-6 songs minimum. 

Full gear is available; all they need to bring is drum sticks; guitars and cables. 3 mics also available.

Starts @ 8:30pm.

This event is posted on many sites already....
Login | Facebook


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Get ahold of the band U-Turn - they're around 15 years old, and put on a great live show. "Classic rock" + originals, some really great talent in there.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I know some kids in Uxbridge who might be interested. Is there contact info other than sending you a PM?


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Damn, I'm in Keswick, but my bandmate lives in Toronto and I don't think he'd be able to make it on such short notice. We're both 19, so I'm not sure that counts as youth though. If there's another event with more notice, would it also be on the Wild Wing Facebook page?


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey, thanks for letting me know! There's a group around here, Airdriven, who come into the store I work at all the time. I'll see if they're interested. They're all about 16, great guys, and great players!

PS Nice to see some more people from Georgina on here!


----------

